# As usual...I gotta correct AW's mistakes & great idea !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

So..whats up with the abnormally large drivers heads & those wheels too small for the wheelwell's ? The large Heads make the Chevy Baja Blazer look like a smaller Toyota p/u rather than a full size Blazer.
Soooooooo.... I replace the heads with resincast original Bell helmeted heads & add AFX wheels & silicon tires.Plus I add some plastruct to raise the front of the body.
The front tires are actually Mini-Lindy tires left over from a conversion project where I mounted the ML bodies on a T-Jet chassis.They fit the AFX front hubs perfectly & look great.Enjoy the before & after shots.
I am already discussing my next project with the "Voices" in my head.They have great ideas & put nice thoughts in my skull ! :jest:


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I really do wish AW made a regular blazer instead of the baja version.. just thinking out loud... Looks way better now Neal!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I was thinking AW shouldve cast in mounts for the XT chassis, since it would fit perfectly and its more in scale with the XT lineup. AND, it would make a nice offroad rival for the bronco, baja VW and of course the CJ-5.

And SCM, all AW would have to do is copy the AFX blazer. True, it was the later model which has nowhere near the cool factor as those 'bullnose' 1st gen models... 

Also, AW should think of re-popping the GMC pickup also, I think the world is ready for a more affordable Fall Guy version. Hell, the Dukes release couldve used it too since if Daisy's jeep can be a CJ-5 then Uncle Jesse's truck could mutate from a Ford to a GMC.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I was thinking AW shouldve cast in mounts for the XT chassis, since it would fit perfectly and its more in scale with the XT lineup. AND, it would make a nice offroad rival for the bronco, baja VW and of course the CJ-5.
> 
> And SCM, all AW would have to do is copy the AFX blazer. True, it was the later model which has nowhere near the cool factor as those 'bullnose' 1st gen models...
> 
> Also, AW should think of re-popping the GMC pickup also, I think the world is ready for a more affordable Fall Guy version. Hell, the Dukes release couldve used it too since if Daisy's jeep can be a CJ-5 then Uncle Jesse's truck could mutate from a Ford to a GMC.


Good points all the way through!! 

Just a thought... Just how many of them oversized helmet heads did JL produced.. and what will they show up in next!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Perhaps the larger heads are to preserve the collectability of the original Aurora Blazers ? Perhaps it may be a way of preventing the eBay-type 
fraudulent 8u!!$h!+ we often hear about on the HT boards.


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think that would be a deterrant.. Not when we have the likes of our friendly neighborhood floosa around.. I think they made about a million of the heads first and then kinda worked the bodies around them...:lol: Only 850,000 more to go.... :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Like the new looks! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good show, Neal! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

No surprise here - the Neal Dude delivers another order of awesome slot car goodness! You are one of the guys that just blow me away. You not only have some major skillage but you can just keep popping home runs everytime you're at bat!

Russ the Hutt says

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I really do wish AW made a regular blazer instead of the baja version.. just thinking out loud... Looks way better now Neal!! :thumbsup:


Nice job on the BAJA :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Slot... G. Mead makes a K-5 Blazer body.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

when I hacked up my AW Blazer, I went in a different direction...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow.. Nice Blazers....
That hardtop is coolerific rick..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations you two!! You have both transformed one of the worst AW bodies (IMHO) into sweet rides!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:The Mead Bros blazer has been on my want list for some time.. It's one of those someday deals that never seems to come around..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is a way cool tow truck Blazer, Rick! The cab is super sano! The trailer is pretty spiffy, too! Got to give this some thumbage!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> when I hacked up my AW Blazer, I went in a different direction...
> 
> --rick


:thumbsup: Great Job on your AW Blazer ! Is that a hardtop from another car or did you do that from scratch ? I have seen that roll bar & lights somewhere but can't remember. I see you smoothed out the hood & eliminated the bulky air cleaner- I will put that Idea in the "THOughts in my Skull" file ! I am currently working on another Baja Bronco that I will post soon.


Neal:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

gotta confess that the roof (and i think the rollbar and lights) was off a REALLY horrible dollar-store type toy pickup. i think it had a 4wd friction motor under it with huge sparkly tractor wheels or something like that... you get the picture. it fit about right, and it allowed me to do one of my favorite mods... opening up the interior so i can get a drop or two of oil on the gearplate without taking off the body.

the trailer is also from a cheesedog toy set... this one was a few bucks at Dollar General, and I think it had a camper trailer and Jet-Ski in it, as well as a few road signs. i had to do some hacking on it to remove the plastic wheels and put in a Tjet axle, but it's the perfect width for stock Tjets... drilled a tiny hole for the guide pin, and it'll actually keep a car on it while i run it around the track (gently or else the whole thing tips)...

and smoothing the hood was a cheat too. after dremeling off the scoop, i cut a piece of clear flat plastic from a diecast blister pack and trimmed the edges so it came right to the edges of the hood. then i creased it down the middle so it has that little ridge down the middle like the 1:1, kinda folded down the edges a little so it fit snug over the contours of the edge of the hood, colored it black with (get this) a wide Sharpie... and used tacky glue to hold it on. voila, low budget quick 'n dirty short bed Chevy...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

That trailor would be perfect !Do you know of any store in Brooklyn, NY that would have it ? I assume "Cheesedog" is not a brand name .







Neal:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

lol. no, it's not a brand name. hmmm, Brooklyn... my mother-in-law just moved from Bensonhurst to Orange County (Goshen), but I spent enough time there that I should be able to think of something there. it's the kind of cheap toy set you'd find in like CVS or Rite-Aid or Genovese drug stores, but it's been a while since I got it, so I dunno. tell you what, if I see another one, I'll pick it up for you...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Thanks ! If you do I will send something in exchange !


Neal:dude:


----------

